# wanted rabbit dog



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Looking for a new beagle. line control is a Must, not wanting a fast dog that swings all over the place in the check, bawl mouth would be a plus, call 734-740-0951 willing to travel to see


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

A slow rabbit dog???? Ya aren't getting old on us are ya??????:lol:

Last night had a good hunt after the rain ended. How are ya doing down there in the land of plenty?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Larrry I started getting old the day I was born,,,LOL Doing fine down here same here went out after the showers went thru treed a few, had a good cornfield chase. Havent dropped a **** out in 8 months. Used to run spo in akc until they started to go to a faster dog, My buddy and I run too hear the music so we like a dog that moves about as fast as we could slow trot. That way we seldom will hole a bunny and we can chase for hrs if we want.In a check we can count to 20 and the dog will pick it up if it has the brains and nose, These 7 or 8 speed dogs might lead the pack but they are swinging wide or driving the bunny too hole JMHO Take care and have a good hunting season


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

A guy at work is giving 2 beagles away. He's moving somewhere that he can't have them. Don't know nothing about them other than he says they're good ones. 
I was supposed to hunt with them last year and never got around to it. Another guy at work did and says they're good ones. Don't know whether he really knows what a good one is.
I'll try and do some checking tomorrow if I can remember. I'm working all weekend , so keep pestering me so I don't forget. :lol::lol::lol:
I guess he wants to get rid of kennel , dog house , and everything.


----------



## Richards (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a 1.5 year old female. about 12 inch tall that will run through anything you can throw at her. She is out of south woods spike and south woods mindy. She is a med-faster dog ,that loves to have the track between her legs. the only prob with her is she can backtrack once in awhile. last winter she was really hard to beat. She works the check great.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey Bob and Richards thanks for the offers. Here's the deal if we throw in a med to fast dog with what we are running it just turns into a cluster F. Then when we start on the snow it just gets worst, Thanks


----------



## Richards (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, i dont wanna question you but why do you like slow dogs??


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

micooner said:


> Here's the deal if we throw in a med to fast dog with what we are running it just turns into a cluster F. Then when we start on the snow it just gets worst, Thanks


Yup , I know what you mean.
I don't know anything about these dogs. 
I've had guys tell me they have "good" dogs and you know how that goes. 
I know the guy was willing to take me hunting with them last year and show me they'd run a rabbit. Never asked him how fast/slow they were.
They're free , so I thought they might be worth looking into.
Just trying to help.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Richards said:


> Ok, i dont wanna question you but why do you like slow dogs??


 My running partner and myself run 80% of the time just to hear the dogs run and the other 20% hunt. A slower type dog will run a bunny for hours down where we are at and not force it to hole. When the dog makes a check we count to 20,,,90% of the time the dog will pick it back up by then, When we want to quit we hit the tone button on the TT and in they come and we are done, On the 1 to 10 scale we want a 5 on speed, After 40 years of dogs that is what we like. Same with dogs that want to push to the front all they do is muck up the chase and like I said once it snows it only gets worse, With our dogs we can straddle the track line and our dogs would be single file right between our legs on the line. We used to run akc small pack until the dogs got faster and faster and we quit about 8years ago. so this is JMHO


----------

